# the difference between a Federation and Societys? in your opinion ?



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Just jumping on he political band wagon.

Just thinking of the different societys and federations , in your opinions, or from your knowledge base, what is the difference, and what are the benifits of one over another ? Also what would you imagine the difference between the role of a federation and the role of a society is ?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

My two penneth worth on it is societies are more local, cater to their members with such stuff as regionalshows, weekly/monthly meets and a chance to meet other like minded people...i.e. reptile nuts. They should also offer a gateway to people who wish to get into the hobby where they can meet keepers of all experience levels and possibly get hands on experience of any animals they may wish to keep.
A federation on the other hand should be the umbrella group that all the societies can affiliate under to put a national face or front on the hobby, both to the government and the general public. The Federation could perhaps be responsible for organising a couple of large national meets/shows a year too, perhaps combined with workshops, seminars and meetings where anything from animal husbandry to politics could be discussed.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

My opinion is simple ( just as I am  )

A Society is a collection of people.

A Federation is a collection of societies.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I think fixx has nit the nail there

A society is a local group who enjoy regular meets, activities etc, where they can gain and pass on experiance, who can co ordinate local rehomes and rescues and generaly promote the hobby locally.

A federation should be a guiding factor to these local activities, providing info and advice that is correct and upto date, supporting the hobby in places local clubs can not access, such as the halls of power.

Membership of either has different benefits, the federation membership ensures they get support for thier activities, society membership gives much more hands on support and more interation.

Both have a part to play, but since we cant just throw cash at the problem, I belive we should all belong to a society, enjoy the social benefits of that, whilst still supporting the larger federation.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Spot on...*

I think you are right PJ.

Join a society, support a federation.

R


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

The federation is the architect, those who help shape regs and laws, who make representations to law makers.

The societies are the builders, those who work to the achitects plans, who ensure they observe all the rules, and who ultimately produce the finished results.

Who do the antis look at.. not the law makers but those who do not respect laws for whatever reason.

If all reptile keepers knew thier responsiblities, complied with them and 'cruelty' reduced, the antis ammo box would be serverely emptied


----------

